# Game of Thrones: Phishing-Seiten nutzen die achte Staffel als Zugpferd



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Phishing-Seiten nutzen die achte Staffel als Zugpferd*

						Passend zur achten und letzten Staffel von Game of Thrones tauchen zahlreiche Websites im Netz auf, die Nutzerdaten stehlen wollen. Die Websites bieten beispielsweise Fan-Artikel oder Streams zum Thema Game of Thrones an und versuchen so, Nutzer zur Eingabe persönlicher Daten wie der E-Mail-Adresse oder von Kreditkarteninformationen zu bringen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Phishing-Seiten nutzen die achte Staffel als Zugpferd*


----------



## LittleBedosh (22. April 2019)

Wer sich zu gierig ist nen 4,99 skyabo abzuschließen... der ist selber schuld wenn er in so eine Falle tappt geschiht euch recht... dann kauft ihr halt eine schachtel Malboro weniger im Monat und seit auf der sicheren Seite....


----------



## Pu244 (22. April 2019)

LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Wer sich zu gierig ist nen 4,99 skyabo abzuschließen... der ist selber schuld wenn er in so eine Falle tappt geschiht euch recht... dann kauft ihr halt eine schachtel Malboro weniger im Monat und seit auf der sicheren Seite....



Hättest du mal mehr als die Überschrift gelesen, dann wüßtest du, dass es um Merchandisingartikel und scheinbar seriöses Streaming geht. Besonders da Game of Thrones bei diversen Streaminganbietern, unter anderem eher kleinere, wie Mxdome und Rakuten TV, läuft, haben es die Betrüger leicht.

Lies das nächste mal den ganzen Text, bevor du wieder Mist postest.


----------



## Namaker (23. April 2019)

LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Wer sich zu gierig ist nen 4,99 skyabo abzuschließen... der ist selber schuld wenn er in so eine Falle tappt geschiht euch recht... dann kauft ihr halt eine schachtel Malboro weniger im Monat und seit auf der sicheren Seite....


Sky ist totaler Rotz, grottiges 720p, von der Audioqualität ganz zu schweigen…


----------

